# \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescource.



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*\\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescource.*

Hi Guys,

I am trying to map a network drive from one computer to another on the network.

It is a from a XP Pro machine to a Server 2008 Server.

There is a folder that this machine needs to access and save data into.

Now I attempted to view the Server from the XP machine and I got the \\SERVER is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescource. 

I can ping from both machines to each either fine.

I try and access a share folder via the command prompt and I get an error.

It has to be something stupid.

I attempted to do the same thing from a Vista a machine and it worked fine!

Any ideas what the issue may be


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

Is file and print sharing enabled on the NIC itself? Also, what do you get when you attempt to access \\server\c$

?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

You have a permissions or firewall error. My top suspect would be the folder you're trying to access doesn't have the correct security settings on the server.

Is this a workgroup or domain configuration?


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

Tis a Workgroup configuration.

Not at work at the moment but I will let you know what the exact error is.

Print and File Sharing I am sure is enabled.


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*










Here is an image of what the error message says exactly.

I created a share folder on the XP(Client) machine and I accessed it from the server and I could edit, create and modify fine.

In reverse trying to access the Server Machine that error happens.

If it were permissions where would I find the settings to fix the issue?


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

Not trying to bump my own topic but I thought I would try a 

'net view [Server IP Address]' and see what my results were, unfortunately it did not help and I got an:
"Error 5 has occurred Access is Denied"

So I think it is definitely a Permissions issue but really unsure how to change permissions on the Server to allow a Remote Computer to access it...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

Look on the folders in the server at the Security settings.


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

Well all computers on our network can view the server and at least access it.

This particular machine can view, but can't access anything at all. I can't get into tthe server to see any shared folders.

It's strange, we had a Server exactly the same, but we upgraded and now it can't access the new one, but can still access the old one.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

Have you made sure the account that this machine logs into has the proper permissions on the server?


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

I am sure it has, I will however double check to make sure all is fine.


----------



## MusicMan374 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

Don't have much experience with servers, but the server is probably set to only allow specific commputers, like johnwill said. Your computer is probably not granted permission. See if you can get onto the server with a remote connection on someone lse's machine and set your computer name to be allowed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

If you're running a workgroup setting now on that server, try this patch for permissions.

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*

Before I do anything....

Will this patch work with Windows Server 2008...

Sorry for late reply, been away from work.


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: \\"" is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network rescour*



MusicMan374 said:


> Don't have much experience with servers, but the server is probably set to only allow specific commputers, like johnwill said. Your computer is probably not granted permission. See if you can get onto the server with a remote connection on someone lse's machine and set your computer name to be allowed.


Sorry to double post...

But where abouts would I find a setting to do such. I have had a look around and can't seem to find anything.


----------

